# Doberman or Rottweiler mix?



## Jhw (Feb 2, 2013)

So, I got this dog from a buddy of mine. And he said that the dog is a rot mix, but I've been looking at pictures of rottweiler and doberman mixes, and I can't tell which he is. I think he's got some lab, but the question is if he's doberman or rott.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

It is hard to say with any mix unless you know for sure that parents were pure. More likely than not alot of mixes are just that mixes, with no clear distinctions:

That being said:

Posting a heads on shot and standing profile pic would better show his overall body structure, which in turn would allow for more accurate guesses.. But again, they will be just that guesses..


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks to be a very rare purebred Dotweilador...but I could be wrong ;-). Love those ears.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

WonderBreadDots said:


> Looks to be a very rare purebred Dotweilador...but I could be wrong ;-). Love those ears.


not trying to sound like a snood, but be careful whatcha joke about. Lol
I'm sure there's someone out there right now trying to make one of those.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Its a male...
and a Dobermix.

Why are there only Dobermans and no Doberwomans?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Note: A doberman is a mix of Rott and other breeds, so it's natural for some confusion. I suggest that you Google Lab x Rott mix and then Google Lab x Doberman mix for various images.


----------

